# Develop settings automatically changing across multiple images



## Que (Jan 22, 2015)

Hi all, has anyone experienced Develop settings automatically changing across multiple images? 


I don’t know if this is something I’ve accidentally done or the catalogue file has corrupted but a few days ago settings shifted in the Highlights & Sharpening fields across ninety percent of my library.


Highlights to -100, Sharpening Amount to 59, Radius 1.5, Detail 39, Masking 54


Does anyone know what might have caused this and how I can avoid it in the future?


And is there anyway I can undo this without readjusting each shot (about 1800) individually?


Thanks, MQ


----------



## clee01l (Jan 22, 2015)

Welcome to the forum.  It sounds like you have inadvertently applied a Develop plug in.   Go to the Develop module on any one of the affected images  and inspect the History panel. It will tell you the name of the preset applied and this will give you some idea if it can be corrected.  If is was not a preset, then you batch applies develop adjustment to the 1800.  For images that have had no adjustments since import, you can select them and press the reset button to return  to that state.  If you have complex histories that vary from image to image, then one by one is the only way that I know to fix this globally.

You can select all of the affected images and set the Highlights to '0' or another reasonable number . And do the same with  Sharpening, Radius, Detail and Masking.


----------



## Que (Jan 22, 2015)

Thanks for the reply Cletus. I've checked the History window (see attached) and it lists the settings I had previously applied, then the new adjustments - but there's no mention of a preset plugin.






Most of the images do have complex adjustments - so it looks like a time consuming time ahead... 
Would clicking on SYNC - whilst other images were accidentally highlighted have caused this issue? I'm quite unfamiliar with how the Sync function works - and so nervous about the same problem happening again.


----------



## James_N (Jan 22, 2015)

One likely possibility is that you had the AutoSync function turned on while the 1800 photos were selected.  So when attempting to adjust one photo you adjusted them all.  You can test this by going to the Develop Module, selecting two images in the filmstrip, then observing the setting of the Sync button at the bottom of the panel .  The Default setting is Sync, but if you press CMD/CTRL + click on the Sync button the AutoSync button is turned on.  Now any change made to one of the selected images will automatically be applied to the other images.
If the AutoSync button is on you can use it to reverse the previous changes, then turn it off by either CMD/CTRL + Clicking on the button or clicking on the switch to the left of the Sync button to set it to the down/off position.


----------



## clee01l (Jan 22, 2015)

OK, It was not a Develop preset then. You must have had all of these images selected in Grid and then switched to Develop when you applied the changes that you see in History.  I can't think of a quick way to remedy this unless you have a Catalog backup that was made just before the changes occurred.  You might open backup catalogs to see if you can find when the change was made.  You could then export these 1800 images from the good backup and import into a copy of your current catalog. Or if it was very recent, you might be able to simply replace the current catalog with the good backup. 

This is another reason backup are important. FWIW I have never had a catalog go corrupt, but I have had to resort to backup catalogs to correct stupid user errors.


----------



## Que (Jan 22, 2015)

Thanks for the info guys. I think the issue must have been Sync related whilst somehow having all the other images highlighted.

And I've discovered readjusting isn't as painful as initially thought by going in to the History and clicking on the setting before the wrong changes were made.

Thanks again.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jan 22, 2015)

It probably wasn't "Sync", because that brings up a dialog box asking which settings you want to sync, so I think you would have remembered that. I think James_N has it right, you probably had Autosync turned on by mistake.

I know Robe Cole developed a plug-in or script, IIRC called something like "Screw Autosync", if you get bored with resetting them manually you could give that a whirl.


----------

